# 2011 R3- HED C2 rim clearance?



## roadienewt70 (May 17, 2011)

I just got a 2011 R3 a couple weeks ago. I'm really liking the bike- sweet ride. I would like to upgrade the wheels and have been looking at the HED Ardennes CL or possibly the Jet 4 stallion build (I'm about 210 lbs). My question is concerning the 23mm rim width on these wheels and clearance with the chain and seat stays. There isn't a whole lot of clearance with the stock Fulcrum Racing 7's that came on it. Anyone running HED C2 rims on the 2011 R3? Any issues with wheel rub?


----------



## jingle (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a set of Indusrty Nine i25 on my 2011 R3. The I9 i25 wheelset uses the C2 rim. I have had no issues running Continental Grandprix 4000s 700x23.


----------



## roadienewt70 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, jingle! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

A good friend of mine is running the HED Ardennes on a 2011 R3 - no problem, go for it they are great hoops I have them on my Ridley.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a pair on 2011 r3. It doesn't rub. It is tight clearance on all wheels, I have noticed that too. The hed c2 won't stay trued though. I'm a little dissapointed


----------

